# Thunderbird. Mailempfänger = $kekse antworte mit $kekse



## Andreas Späth (17. April 2008)

Hallo,


ich hoffe mal dass ich da das richtige Unterforum gewählt habe, ich finde zumindest kein passenderes.
Ja nach den ganzen Jahren hier sollte ich sowas eigentlich wissen, aber neja... 


Es geht um folgendes, ich hab keine Lust mehr in Thunderbird zig Mailkonten links in der Leiste zu haben, also will ich alle Mailkonten in den Lokalen Ordnern haben.

Ich hab (um den Mailserver nicht mit 20 verbindungen zu nerven) dafür einfach für jede Adresse eine Weiterleitung auf meine "geheime" Sammeladresse gelegt, diese wird mit POP3 abgerufen (sorry, ich kann IMAP einfach nichts ab....)


Nun möchte ich das Thunderbird mit der eMailandresse antwortet, an die diese eMail geschickt wurde.
Also hat mir Jemand an den Account kekse@hc-network.de geschrieben, nun soll auch mit kekse@hc-network.de geantwortet werden.

Vermutlich muss ich dafür jeweils SMTP Konten in Thunderbird einrichten, aber das wäre das geringere Problem.
Nur wie krieg ich Firefox dazu bestimmte Adressen mit diesen Konten zu verbinden?

Kennt jemand ein Plugin oder eventuell sogar eine bereits nativ vorhandene Funktion für diesen Zweck ?

Oder sind meine Wünsche da mal wieder zu ausergewöhnlich ? bzw es versteht mal wieder keiner was ich eigentlich will 


Thunderbirdversion ist die aktuellste (2.0.0.12), OS ist Win XP SP2 (gibt ja Plugins die nicht überall funktionieren).


Wenn keiner versteht worums mir hier geht, so bewerfe man mich mit Hamburgern und ich gelobe (vielleicht) Besserung. :suspekt:

Grüße, Andy


----------



## mattit-jah (17. April 2008)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich muss ich dafür jeweils SMTP Konten in Thunderbird einrichten, aber das wäre das geringere Problem.
> Nur wie krieg ich Firefox dazu bestimmte Adressen mit diesen Konten zu verbinden?



Also, ich hab mir deinen Beitrag jetzt zweimal durchgelesen. Aber ich verstehe diese Zeilen immernoch nicht. Du sagst quasi die Lösung? Bitte klär mich auf


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. April 2008)

Ich möchte das Thunderbird automatisch, je nach Empfänger der Mail auf die ich antworte, den Absender einstellt.


----------

